# Artificial-Wood Internal Filter and plants FS



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

The filter sits inside your tank, intake on the right side, cascades out the front. Has tubing/connection for air pump, plastic clamps for housing a heater inside as well. Filter is approx 16''in tall, perfect for a 20H. Comes with plastic plants, and filter cartridge. Never used or plugged in. Has some damage on top right side, which I repaired with epoxy and silicon.

More info here.






$35 obo

Artificial plants - $1 each


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Do these plants require CO2? :mrgreen:


----------



## Yzfr6 (Apr 28, 2006)

rwoehr said:


> Do these plants require CO2? :mrgreen:


I'm sure they do... They will also require some high lighting in order to maintain that color....:heh:


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

I have been growing them emersed for quite some time now, don't seem to be causing much issues. Though the plant growth seems a bit stunted.


----------



## Yzfr6 (Apr 28, 2006)

Yeah, but that just makes trimming a breeze. You would be a sucker not to jump on this deal... :boxing:


----------

